# This Has Got To Be A Fake!



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

Look where the date is.










And the logo and whole design looks very wrong to me. It just looks too cheap.

Unless of course you know better...


----------



## J_Jack_J (Nov 13, 2006)

RuskyWatchLover said:


> Look where the date is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a Chinese fake.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Here's a Chinese "Slava"







.

I know it's not clear but note the "elipse with a star" symbol at the top of the display back  .


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

I love finding these fakes. It's really pointless because they never get it right. I like the hands on this chinese "komanderskie" though. I'd buy one to swipe the hands to put on that fake Sturmanskie...


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

The give away is the naff 'B' logo not the date window - some new Vosotok have the date there at 4pm - though not the komandirskies I've seen recently...


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

Xantiagib said:


> The give away is the naff 'B' logo not the date window - some new Vosotok have the date there at 4pm - though not the komandirskies I've seen recently...


I've just noticed those new ones with the 4 o'clock dates... quite expensive at the moment. I think that would be another give away as these only sell for a fiver!


----------



## swissvintagewatches (Aug 19, 2006)

This guy seems to be doing quite well with the fake Vostoks....

140053304045

.......looks quite nasty to me?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

RuskyWatchLover said:


> I like the hands on this chinese "komanderskie" though.


I have to agree with you there. Vostok have a terrible habit of putting silver edged hands on pale dialled watches.

It makes reading the time more difficult than it need be







.

Does anyone know if these watches are imported into Russia to be sold as cheap tourist souvenirs







?


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

For fakes, these are very legible. I've so tempted...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

RuskyWatchLover said:


> For fakes, these are very legible. I've so tempted...


I much prefer the original which is still nice and legible and most likely is more reliable









*Vostok Generalskie, cal 2414A 17 Jewels*










Mind you this is by far my clearest dialed Vostok









*Vostok Komanderskie, cal 2414,17 Jewels`Сделано в СССР`, c1970`s/`80`s *










BTW note both have black edged hands


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BTW note both have black edged hands


You've had your black marker pen out again haven't you







?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW note both have black edged hands
> ...


No!


----------

